# Verbal Defense and Influence - Burlington PD March 19



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

​​​Do you have anyone in your agency that has a way of turning a calm, peaceful situation into an all out brawl?​​This class is for them! It is even for your gifted communicators who want to further refine their skills.​​​​http://vistelar.com/files/2012/01/Burlington-1-Day-March.pdf​
Verbal Defense & Influence has been used in law enforcement for over 28 years and it is an evidence based program.

*There are three things necessary to thrive within a conflict-driven profession: *
1) Communications tactics that de-escalate tempers and situations
2) Department-wide procedures that standardize a high level of service (*and make complaints virtually disappear*)
3) defensibility after the fact.
*With Verbal Defense & Influence, you'll learn how to:*​​·Look at conflict creatively
·Remain under emotional control during disagreements
·Find solutions to potentially difficult situations
·Maintain professionalism in any context
·Use words instead of actions to achieve goals
·Avoid using language that expresses personal feelings during conflicts
·Employ empathy to stay engaged with people while maintaining self-control
·Use words that are on target by first understanding the listener's point of view
·Ensure that you are understood
·Achieve cooperation and break through uncertainty, confusion, anger, mistrust, and even prejudice
·Communicate with difficult people without shaming, blaming or manipulating
·Safely take action when words fail

Below are two videos that I hope you share that explain why police should attend this course and what they will learn in the course.

GTK_PoliceProgram.mp4
http://www.ei8t.com/m/p/d3hQyykDzG7

GTK_5-UT_Overview.mp4
http://www.ei8t.com/m/p/3gvqcbVG86p

As well, please visit the following web sites to learn more details
about this specific course.

http://vistelar.com/training-calendar/mar-19-13-ma-vdi-klugiewicz/

http://vistelar.com/files/2012/01/Burlington-1-Day-March.pdf
(course flyer)


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

bluesamurai22 said:


> ​​​Do you have anyone in your agency that has a way of turning a calm, peaceful situation into an all out brawl?​


​​What department doesn't?​​Some cops are walking cans of JP-5, looking to dump themselves onto a smoldering camp fire.​


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

> ·Communicate with difficult people without shaming, blaming or manipulating


That's no fun at all.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

[quote="bluesamurai22 said:


> ​​​Do you have anyone in your *FAMILY* that has a way of turning a calm, peaceful situation into an all out brawl?​​


Sure do, that would be just about all of them.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> ​​What department doesn't?​​Some cops are walking cans of JP-5, looking to dump themselves onto a smoldering camp fire.​


Exactly what I was thinking when I wrote it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

When I tried to click on the course flyer link, I got sent to some kind of e-mail address log-in site. 

I'm not much into the "verbal judo" school of thought (I prefer the Tao of Pepper Spray)....is this training really any good?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

wax on, wax off paint the fence


----------

